# Onkyo S9100THX - Anybody running this



## lnagel (Sep 24, 2008)

In digging through all of the posts on HTS I have come to the conclusion that there's an unbelievable number of HT AV systems available. One name that keeps popping up though is Onkyo. I will soon be in the market for my first true HT system and was wanting to know if any of you are currently running the 9100. The price point appears to be very attractive (as I will be needing receiver, speakers, and sub). Any thoughts you have would be greatly appreciated. Thanks :reading:


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Well, Onkyo has been getting it's fair share of good press lately. Mostly due to their receiver lines of the last two years or so which have been a pretty good value. The HT-S9100THX is a pretty good and easy way to jump into HT. OTOH, you could probably put together a better system for the money, course it would not be as easy.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Of all the Home Theater in a box systems available the Onkyo system you mention is the only one and its big sister the Onkyo HT S990THX as they are the only ones with enough power and decent speakers available. However if you read this post you may want to go and buy a receiver, speakers and a sub separately as you will do better in the end but will have to spend a bit more.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

lnagel said:


> ... The price point appears to be very attractive (as I will be needing receiver, speakers, and sub). Any thoughts you have would be greatly appreciated. Thanks :reading:


I agree with all comments.

What is/will be your budget??? ... maybe we can suggest something for you :yes:


----------



## lnagel (Sep 24, 2008)

If I could stay at or below 1K - I would be comfortable


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, You could get yourself into an Onkyo 705 for $479 and an SVS SBS-01 speaker system ans sub for $999. Thats a huge step up from what you were looking at before. I know its a bit over budget but you wont regret it. You could go with An Onkyo 605 for a bit less as well.


----------



## lnagel (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Tony....The SVS option looks like it might work.... You say "huge" step up so I am guessing that this is in terms of speakers correct? I had thought that SVS would be out of my price range but maybe not.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

lnagel said:


> You say "huge" step up so I am guessing that this is in terms of speakers correct? I had thought that SVS would be out of my price range but maybe not.


The SVS sub is also a big step up from what would be included in the HTIB system. The 705 or 706 are also much more flexible than the Onkyo that you would get with the HTIB as it has pre outs so if you ever decide to ad an external amp to your setup you dont need to buy a new receiver.


----------

